# Accounting



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've got to pick a major soon, and am going to try an accounting class next quarter. For those of you who are accounting majors, is the major hard? Which part do you find most difficult? Any input is appreciated. Thx for your time


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I've done two accounting units, and it's just not for me, you need quite a bit of organisation and patience. Plus if you're doing it for the first time in uni it's much harder if you hadn't had experience from high school.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm an accountant. It can be tough, but its not rocket science. If you're alright with math and you can force yourself to do the required studying and homework, you should be fine with it. The key though is to make sure you really learn the basics in the intro classes or you'll end up totally lost in intermediate and advanced accounting. And, BTW, you will only use the stuff you learn in your basic accounting classes for an entry level job- the rest you will learn on the job. Advanced accounting deals with mergers and stuff you will never use until you've been working in the field for 10 years. Financial accounting is pretty straightforward- there are just a set of rules to it that you have to learn and then apply those rules to record data as financial transactions take place. Managerial accounting (required part of an accounting major) is a little trickier, it involves more analysis.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Thx for the replies. The info was very helpful


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Find out what your college's tutoring schedule is like for the class. At my college they only had certain times of the week. That is extremely valuable because the teacher may not want to go over the homework and you may not know where you made mistakes. Factor a weekly tutoring time in with the class time. But if you can, also find out which tutors are best, and what times are least busy. If not see if you can try all the tutors, and pick the best, if you can. Sometimes the student tutors are better than the teachers because in my case they let me use the book to check my answers unsupervised for multiple problems whereas this one teacher guarded the answer book like a secret occult text literally hunching over it and keeping her hands over the answers with squinty suspicious eyes and furrowed brows, and I never got all my work checked and never figured out my mistakes because the she went really slow. Instead of having 5 long long multiple page problems checked. I'd get 1 problem figured out. The was a good teacher tutor but I didn't have time to see her til the end of the semester and she was hardly on the schedule. She had the patience of a saint.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

dax said:


> I'm an accountant. It can be tough, but its not rocket science. If you're alright with math and you can force yourself to do the required studying and homework, you should be fine with it. The key though is to make sure you really learn the basics in the intro classes or you'll end up totally lost in intermediate and advanced accounting. And, BTW, you will only use the stuff you learn in your basic accounting classes for an entry level job- the rest you will learn on the job. Advanced accounting deals with mergers and stuff you will never use until you've been working in the field for 10 years. Financial accounting is pretty straightforward- there are just a set of rules to it that you have to learn and then apply those rules to record data as financial transactions take place. Managerial accounting (required part of an accounting major) is a little trickier, it involves more analysis.


I'm studying in accounting, and he pretty much covered it all. A Bachelor in accounting science is considered as one of the difficult Bachelor to get around here. It requires a lot of work and study at home,(lots of reading, exercices and works) especially in the last few years (first years are easier). You can't really expect to work fulltime or close to full time and study fulltime at the same time in the last-2 last years of the program, I've seen many try that, they all had end up switching to part time classes. It may also be long studies in Canada, as to enter either one of the professionnal order, you need to study after your bachelors and to pass an (difficult) entry exam.

As dax said, basic classes are important, both for entry level jobs and for understanding later classes, so don't neglected them. Also, if you are in the field of auditing, social contact may be important as you will have to deal with clients companies' staff.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Thx for the responses. I appreciate it


----------



## telefy (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm studying accounting. I just failed a key class and now I'm going to be here another semester, but atleast it will be over by then (and the class I failed should be a walk through on my second time around. 

How is life in the accounting industry? Is it like... really confusing and messed up? I think that's another important question.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I study accounting and I get A's for all my accounting modules...I'll be taking another two more and the teacher here sucks totally balls. I did a lot of self study actually. I'm doing it in a private college anyways.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

My major right now is Accounting, I am taking my first Junior Accounting class which is Intermediate Accounting. I took Financial and Managerial Accounting a couple of years ago, I made pretty good grades in those classes. The classes came easy to me, because I took some Accounting classes in high school. Also, I think Financial and Managerial Accounting material came fairly easy for me. 

I suggest you take the first Accounting class and see if you like it. If you dont like it, you can easily drop the class. What year are you in school?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Thx for replying people  The winter quarter started this week, and my anxiety is through the roof lol I'm taking an intro accounting class, and will see how I like it. The teacher is pretty funny and crazy lol Good luck to u guys next quarter or semester  Should we start an accounting group on SAS? lol


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Its easy. The hardest part is staying awake because the material is so boring. If you work in the field, you'll find 90% of the people boring as well.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

accounting people boring ? really...that's my major and I met some pretty interesting people who also shares the major.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

They might be interesting starting out in school, but a year or two in the industry, they become dry white toast.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

its the same with engineers, well the ones I worked with.. however there seems to be lots of cool engineering students thought, they drink like no tomorrow:sus


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

SeekingHappiness said:


> its the same with engineers, well the ones I worked with.. however there seems to be lots of cool engineering students thought, they drink like no tomorrow:sus


Engineers are much cooler than accountants. The only thing worse than accountants are actuaries.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

lol... well as longs as it brings me lots of money and minimal anxiety i'm fine with that ;D


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've decided to major in Accounting  It's only taken me 4 years to pick a major LOL When I left my job to go to school I thought I'd have graduated by now, but I guess better late than never lol :troll


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im majoring in accounting, and trust me, accountants are NOT boring people. We hate the stereotype that we're just number crunchers in the back of a room. Accountants are very interactive and face new challenges constantly.

In terms of difficulty, yes it is a diffcult road. Right now im in my advanced financial accounting course and it requires lots of study time. I have one year left until im finished my undergrad, but im dreading taxation and fourth year managerial accounting :|


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I am NOT an accounting major, but Accounting Level 1 is a required 4 credit class for my degree which I'm in the middle of. It's not hard if you study and practice it. With repitition you should be fine. It's a very time consuming class, so if you pick it as a major, you would probally have to spend plenty of time on it.

Accounting is not the type of major where you can just skim over chapters, listen to a lecture and know the material. In Accounting, you actually have to apply everything you learned.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Social_butterfly00 said:


> Im majoring in accounting, and trust me, accountants are NOT boring people. We hate the stereotype that we're just number crunchers in the back of a room. Accountants are very interactive and face new challenges constantly.
> 
> In terms of difficulty, yes it is a diffcult road. Right now im in my advanced financial accounting course and it requires lots of study time. I have one year left until im finished my undergrad, but im dreading taxation and fourth year managerial accounting :|


Wait till you go to work. There will many jokes about the weather and what your favorite foods are.

Although it shouldn't be too different from being on SAS.


----------



## Nocturnal85 (Nov 21, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> I've got to pick a major soon, and am going to try an accounting class next quarter. For those of you who are accounting majors, is the major hard? Which part do you find most difficult? Any input is appreciated. Thx for your time


I am a junior accounting major, i have only completed financial accounting and I'm in managerial accounting now. Personally this semester I am finding my macroeconomics course to be much more interesting than my accounting course. I definitely think that a business degree was the right direction for me.

The communcation/behavior/humantities(general ed.) classes I've taken are the hardest for me because my communication skills suck.

Business Communications was the easiest class I've had at the university so far content wise, but i made a B in the class because of anxiety and physical symptoms(heart racing, trouble breathing and speaking at same time), so my presentations sucked. I made better grades in all of my other classes that semester (accounting,economics,marketing,business law) even though they were much harder content wise. That is frustrating me.

So yea instead of making friends for the last 5 years I would just play world of warcraft 12 hours a day on the weekends.... I recently unsubscribed and I have no desire to play anymore

Going to try going to church to meet some people, and we have a big project in my managerial accounting class and the teacher told us we can work togethor on it, we just have to turn in our own work. So I'm going to ask a few people who actively participate in the class if they want to work togethor outside of class.

I'm in Organizational Behavior now and I have to give a 20min presentation involving corporate scandals in the last decade and the motivational behaviors of college students of today. I've never even been employed in a job that wasnt grunt type work like being a dishwasher or driving a forklift at my family business. So when I give this presentation it's going to sound really ungeniune, but I'll be on 80mg of propranolol and 1mg xanax so as long as some words come out for 20 minutes i guess I'll be happy with my B or C no matter how hard I prepare.

In my humanities class I have to give 20min presentation this Tuesday about African Americans in the reconstruction era following the civil war. I don't feel comfortable talking about racial issues because I find America's history to be very disturbing and it's just not a favorite subject of mine.

Presentations are bad enough but having to give them on subjects you really aren't familiar or comfortable with really sucks.

So yea I'm going to quite ranting, but you can count on developing communication skills and giving plenty of presentations. There are so many career paths that you can take once you graduate, that's what I like about the major. If I can control my anxiety I may go to law school or get employed straight out of college and focus on getting my CPA.

I would go to a business school accredited by the AACSB so check up on that.


----------

